

AWS Micro, is it the Devil? - zeroecco
http://blog.zeroecco.com/2012/03/aws-micro-is-it-the-devil-or-a-training-exercise/

======
mukyu
This instead seems to be a rant about... whatever AMIs he has tried to run on
a micro and absolutely nothing at all about t1.micros.

There are issues with them, such as the terribly inconsistent latency that i'm
not really sure if it is caused by network or just not getting actual CPU
time. (e.g. run ping to another instance in the same az, 80% of the pings will
be 2ms rest are 40ms)

~~~
astrodust
I got the same sense. Shock! Surprise! Outrage! That the absolutely smallest
compute unit offered costing less than a movie ticket over the course of a
month somehow under performs.

